# Vertebrae visible on healthy mouse?



## Rowsni (Jul 8, 2017)

I've noticed my boy's vertebrae are visible (in his tail, not spine) despite him being healthy and well weighted. Maybe a tiny bit chubby, if we're being honest.

He's about 7 months old if not a bit younger, and has wheel tail going on though I was certain his wheel was large enough! Could that be the reason? 
Is this something to worry about?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Tail is a good indicator of health, I'd say if the tail is showing vertebrae, something is amiss.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I agree with WoodWitch, I have a mouse with severe wheel tail, bought her that way, and her tail is almost always curled against her back despite adequate space and wheel size. Her vertebrae aren't at all visible.


----------

